# Pent up energy but mini poo puppy refuses to walk?



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm no expert, I only got my tpoo a month ago (she's 12 weeks), but I have noticed that she has those moments where she is very excited (running everywhere at full speed, jumping on the couch, biting the sofa, growling at her toys, etc), especially in the evening. What worked the best for me is playing fetch with her in the hallway and playing tag with her in the house (I run after her and let her run after me). But be careful, I ran into a wall corner and busted my forehead while playing tag with her haha, now I have a big scar on my forehead! These two games burn her energy and after, she is usually calm for a moment  Also, it is better to do many short play sessions in a day (playing fetch or tag for 10 min 3-4 times a day) than one long one. 

As for the walk, I don't usually let her sniff whenever she wants. We keep the walks short and if she tries to sniff, I just continue to walk on leash and she usually follows me. There are only specific moments during the walk where I tell her "okay, you can sniff now" and loosen up her leash.


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

Oh also, there are some toys made to dispense kibbles (such as a ball that he has to roll). That way, your dog has to work to eat and that can maybe help to burn some more energy. Personally, I haven't had any success with my kibble dispensing toy (my puppy doesn't really like it), but I've heard good things from other people!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How old is your puppy?

Edit: Oops! Just saw she's 11 weeks. Can you tell us what her average day looks like? "Zoomies" are very normal at that age, and can mean she's not getting enough exercise, but can just as easily mean she's over-tired.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Let her sniff as much as she wants. If she only goes one block in 10 minutes that is still "exercise" for her. Brain games are as important as physical exercise, and sniffing is really important for dogs. Let her zoom around in the back yard and use her "walks" for sniffing if she wants to. A sniffing walk will probably tire her out more than a regular walk.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> Let her sniff as much as she wants. If she only goes one block in 10 minutes that is still "exercise" for her. Brain games are as important as physical exercise, and sniffing is really important for dogs. Let her zoom around in the back yard and use her "walks" for sniffing if she wants to.


Agree 100%. Sniffing and exploration is also great for building confidence. If puppy gets tugged away every time she discovers something new, that can lead to fearfulness.

Normal exercise for Peggy at that age was a (very) slow stroll around the outside perimeter of a big box store. Then home for a nap. And she had much longer legs than a mini.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Have you read Ian Dunbar's book?


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Over time we help puppies adapt to the lifestyle that we want. But we have to do some adapting too. Zoomies are typical for puppies, it's not just a poodle thing. I think of them as a useful way for them to tire themselves out. Our Aussie Terrier pup used to zoom each night at 6 PM, then conk out. The poodle zooms when he's happy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Simple answer: Make her think by as many short training sessions throughout the day as you can fit in. No more than 5-10 minutes duration and at least 4 or 5 times per day. Thinking burns a lot of glucose energy and teaches being attentive to you.


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> How old is your puppy?
> 
> Edit: Oops! Just saw she's 11 weeks. Can you tell us what her average day looks like? "Zoomies" are very normal at that age, and can mean she's not getting enough exercise, but can just as easily mean she's over-tired.


I try to keep her on as much as a schedule as possible.

8am wake up, potty, play
830 am food
9am-130pm potty nap play
130 pm food
130-630 potty nap play
(attempt to take her on walk around 3/4pm)
630pm food
630 potty nap play 
10pm bedtime 
Her zoomies either happen in the morning after breakfast, or evening around like 7/8pm.


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Agree 100%. Sniffing and exploration is also great for building confidence. If puppy gets tugged away every time she discovers something new, that can lead to fearfulness.
> 
> Normal exercise for Peggy at that age was a (very) slow stroll around the outside perimeter of a big box store. Then home for a nap. And she had much longer legs than a mini.


That is a good point! I guess I was worried that even just sniffing wasn’t expending any energy, because sometimes we have these sniff/walk sessions but she still zooms haha.

Another separate issue is where her sniffing quickly turns into “I want to eat that” so that’s another thing I’m trying to work on with her. She loves eating leaves and grass and god knows what else, have definitely had to yank her away from some icky stuff like rabbit poo haha


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

skuma150 said:


> I try to keep her on as much as a schedule as possible.
> 
> 8am wake up, potty, play
> 830 am food
> ...


Forgot to add that short training sessions are sprinkled throughout!


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Simple answer: Make her think by as many short training sessions throughout the day as you can fit in. No more than 5-10 minutes duration and at least 4 or 5 times per day. Thinking burns a lot of glucose energy and teaches being attentive to you.


That’s a good point! Definitely on some days when I’m busy with work I slack on the training sessions, need to up my game and incorporate these more


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> Over time we help puppies adapt to the lifestyle that we want. But we have to do some adapting too. Zoomies are typical for puppies, it's not just a poodle thing. I think of them as a useful way for them to tire themselves out. Our Aussie Terrier pup used to zoom each night at 6 PM, then conk out. The poodle zooms when he's happy.


good way to put it! I don’t want to feel that I’m always shutting down her zoomies especially if it makes her happy, but she has had instances where she pees instantly after hahah. Such is puppy life. I hope I can build a fence around the house soon so she can have safe zoomies outside.


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sarah Poo said:


> Oh also, there are some toys made to dispense kibbles (such as a ball that he has to roll). That way, your dog has to work to eat and that can maybe help to burn some more energy. Personally, I haven't had any success with my kibble dispensing toy (my puppy doesn't really like it), but I've heard good things from other people!


 Have been eyeing those!! I might have to just bite the bullet and just get it


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Agree 100%. Sniffing and exploration is also great for building confidence. If puppy gets tugged away every time she discovers something new, that can lead to fearfulness.
> 
> Normal exercise for Peggy at that age was a (very) slow stroll around the outside perimeter of a big box store. Then home for a nap. And she had much longer legs than a mini.





Liz said:


> Have you read Ian Dunbar's book?


I have not. Will check it out. Thanks for linking!!


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

skuma150 said:


> Have been eyeing those!! I might have to just bite the bullet and just get it


You don't have to buy a fancy puzzle to get started! You can roll kibble in a towel and have puppy unroll it. You can put kibble in a paper towel roll with ends folded shut and holes in the side so when puppy rolls it, kibble comes out. You can hide pieces of kibble and encourage her to find it while you watch. Throw kibble in a small cereal box and have her get it out. Put kibble under paper cups and have her lift the cups. There is SO much you can do that is free or super duper cheap.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, as you've heard, zoomies are normal (and generally fun to watch too), and a dog experiences a walk differently than a human does.

Learning to walk at a heel has it's place, but also allow your pup to explore her world. Keep high value treats or a favorite toy in a pocket at all times to trade out for a "drop it" item from her mouth, or a "leave it" item before she grabs whatever it is she shouldn't.

This article describe a walk more from your pup's POV, and the first two sections apply to what you've written. .









Dog Walking Tips: How to Walk Your Dog


Here's how to ensure your dog enjoys his walks to the fullest. Get dog walking tips and tricks from AKC's dog training experts.




www.akc.org


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

At your puppy's age, she should be getting up to 20 hours of sleep per day. It's possible that a lot of what you're seeing is a sleepy, frazzled brain. In our puppy class, one miniature poodle was notorious for zoomies at the end of each hour. He was completely fried and had to be hurried home for a nap. Imagine his owner had instead assumed he needed _more_ stimulation? Lol. Would be like taking a sleepy, cranky toddler for a jog instead of putting him to bed. 

My suggestion would be to give your puppy time to digest after dinner. Then I'd let her run around a bit, as you've been doing, to jostle out a pee and poop (pottying often follows zoomies at that age). You can use a long, light leash for this, if you don't have a safe outdoor area for her. But then dim the lights and let her snooze in her confinement area if she can't otherwise settle. Take her out for one last potty (quietly this time, no bright lights or excitement) when you're ready for bed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As others have said, sniffing is how puppies learn - that and tasting/biting/chewing things. And zoomies are also very normal puppy behaviour. I would play the Follow the leader game at home - you run and twist and turn and stop and the puppy tries to keep up, while you laugh and praise and treat her for doing so. Then intersperse brief bursts of Follow with pauses for sniffing while you are outside - that way she gets the stimulation of sniffing and learning and the fun of some activity. Neighbours will wonder if you have lost your mind, but that is all part of having a puppy. 

Most puppy walks are just noodling - walk a few steps, stop to sniff, another few steps, pause to be amazed by some new sight, check out an interesting clump of grass, be cooed over by a human, bounce along another few yards, discover cats don't like to be prodded... When mine were very small we rarely got more than 100 yards in half an hour!

And both Poppy and Sophy tell me rabbit berries are delicious - pre-digested vegetables!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

skuma150 said:


> I feel like my mini poo puppy isn’t getting enough exercise. She had cases of hyperactivity where she zooms around, growls at her toys. I try to take her outside to release some of this energy but then she either starts trying to zoom outside, and dig holes in the yard. I try to talk her on short walks daily but so far she has either completely refused to walk... or she sort of does, but has to sniff EVERYTHING. It pretty much becomes 10 minutes of sniffing while not even making it down the street.
> How can I exercise her and make she’s properly expending her energy on walks and not getting these daily episodes of hyperactivity/slight aggression? How can I prevent her from destroying things outside? At a loss and would appreciate any insight. Unfortunately, do not have a fenced yard at the moment where she can run around safely. She’s 11 weeks and I don’t trust her to be off leash in a park to run around at the moment either.


My mini poo is nearly 5 months old now but she was exactly the same as you describe and even now is sometimes still like that. She can spend more time sniffing and watching everyone go by than actually walking but as others have said this mental stimulation is very energy consuming and I have found that the reason my puppy occasionally has the zoomies is because she is overtired or over stimulated. Now I also feed her meals from a Bobalot which she has to work to get the food out or from a sniff mat which is lots of bits of fabric stitched together and I hide her kibble in amongst the fabric and she has to sniff and find the kibble which uses up energy. This keeps her much calmer as the work she has to put in for meals tires her out and she becomes less destructive. It will get better as she gets bigger and go to puppy classes too if you can. We have just finished a 6 week course and plan to book another one. It is very useful and great for the puppy as she will enjoy it an learn at the same time and you will be mentally stimulating her in other ways.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

Puppies have to be taught how to walk on a leash. Treats and leash walking indoors, followed by treats while walking in uninteresting places outdoors, and working up to street walking (more treats!) is the way to go. There is a wealth of free videos on the internet. You may be able to find a virtual puppy training class on-line as well. The Humane Society here in San Diego offers them pretty inexpensively.

If you have a puppy day care program in your area, that would be a great investment too. We sent our latest dog to morning day care two days per week. He played with other puppies and ran around like a crazy dog for four hours, then came home and slept for the next 24 hours. It was great. Plus it taught him to be confident and friendly around other dogs as well as learning to tolerate being away from us sometimes.

Zoomies are normal. Our dog gets 3-4 hours per day of walk time and he still gets the zoomies. That's okay! Young dogs have a lot of energy and its just about impossible to tire them out for long. Enjoy it instead!

Ian Dunbar's advice is great.


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

UPDATE: I think I’ve figured out the hack to get her some exercise yet some mental stimulation outside!! Mostly she tries to eat everything in my front yard when I take her out, so I tried carrying her away a few streets over. After putting her down, I let her sniff all she wants. Sometimes she still tries to eat the occasional thing off the ground or someone else’s grass but we’ve been practicing “leave it” with some higher value treats, usually gets her to leave it alone or I yank the leash a bit if I really have to. She usually spends half of it sniffing and then half the time actually walking because as she always leads me back home! Pretty happy with this arrangement now, hopefully it’s getting her the mental and physical stimulation she needs


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

skuma150 said:


> or I yank the leash a bit if I really have to.


I don't know anything of your knowledge or experience with dogs in general, small dogs particularly, but the trachea is susceptible to serious damage from pressure. You'll do better for her health by figuring out a different way to get her cooperation.

Otherwise, I think you've hit on a plan you can build on.


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> I don't know anything of your knowledge or experience with dogs in general, small dogs particularly, but the trachea is susceptible to serious damage from pressure. You'll do better for her health by figuring out a different way to get her cooperation.
> 
> Otherwise, I think you've hit on a plan you can build on.


She’s not in a collar, but a harness, would this be okay?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Yes, a harness is a good idea until she learns to follow instructions. Yanking is still not a good idea unless you need to save her life from something.



skuma150 said:


> Sometimes she still tries to eat the occasional thing off the ground or someone else’s grass but we’ve been practicing “leave it” with some higher value treats, usually gets her to leave it alone or I yank the leash a bit if I really have to.


If you are far enough away to pull on the leash for effect, then possibly you need to be closer to her when giving the "leave it" or "drop it", with the trade item at her nose and mouth when you instruct her to leave or drop it.

I'm hoping someone else will drop by with additional suggestions. I was still pulling things out of my boy Neo's mouth as late as last year when they were almost 2 years old. Since then, he's been much, much better. I think that's more maturity on his part rather than training on mine.

Some well known trainers videos
Zak George








Zak George’s Dog Training Revolution


This is the official YouTube channel of me, dog trainer Zak George! :) In order to get the most out of my videos, I recommend that your order my book here: h...




www.youtube.com




Kikopup


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Yes, a harness is a good idea until she learns to follow instructions. Yanking is still not a good idea unless you need to save her life from something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, generally I try the “leave it” command with some treats in my hand to lure her away but there are some things (like cigarette butts!) where I fear she’s much to fast for me to put it in her mouth so only then do I yank. Would rather not have her swallow those.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I would be very careful with yanking, or even being too quick with the "leave-it" command, unless you're rewarding generously. Poodles are super smart, and they catch on quickly. In Peggy's case, she started gulping things down rather than give them up. This is a form of resource guarding (please research it, if you've not already) and you want to do everything you can to prevent that. 

Here's a lovely intro:









Resource Guarding: Treatment and Prevention - The Other End of the Leash


Years ago, I took care of a gooey-sweet adolescent Border collie, (Tilly, I’ll call her) who flattened her ears and folded like a bird’s wing every time you said her name. She was responsive and polite, and the other dogs seemed to like her as much as I did. It was especially rainy when she […]




www.patriciamcconnell.com





We quickly learned to pick our battles, which is easier to do in certain places. Try to scan the ground ahead as you walk, and just avoid potential dangers as much as possible. 

Even if your pup isn't prone to resource guarding, you still want to make "Leave it" and "Drop it" two of the most positive commands in your toolbox. They should never feel like punishments. Like a super solid recall, they could someday save your poodle's life, so make every effort not to poison them.


----------



## skuma150 (Nov 26, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I would be very careful with yanking, or even being too quick with the "leave-it" command, unless you're rewarding generously. Poodles are super smart, and they catch on quickly. In Peggy's case, she started gulping things down rather than give them up. This is a form of resource guarding (please research it, if you've not already) and you want to do everything you can to prevent that.
> 
> Here's a lovely intro:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this info, I’ll definitely look into this more!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Teaching my dog to play fetch with tennis balls and frisbees worked wonders to keep him interested and away from digging holes, etc.


----------

